# OMG I finally got a Spaceliner



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 1, 2009)

Auction Pics !!!!        I can't wait!!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 1, 2009)

More pics


----------



## partsguy (Oct 1, 2009)

You lucky son of a gun! Mine must be the only one missing the tank and rack. Sweet find, especially being a men's bike. Where did you get it and for how much?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 1, 2009)

I sniped it this morning on Ebay for $152        Yay me


----------



## 30thtbird (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice Strings. I'll have one someday too. When I do run across one, it's so darn rusty that you need a tetnus shot if you look at it too long. Kenny.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Oct 2, 2009)

Great score Shane! I have one the same... Also have a spare set of rear rack reflectors if you're interested.


Martyn


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 3, 2009)

Martyn

I would be very interested.  When you have a chance please send me a PM with the details.    Thanks


----------



## kenaroni (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats... That is space-tastic! Love the headlight assembly and chain guard.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 19, 2009)

I kinda like the painted Spaceliners more than the chrome ones. Someday I'll have one too.


----------

